# My first weaving project!



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, on a floor loom that is. :teehee:
It's an I-pad case made for my daughter. Can someone tell me how to make these pics smaller?




























YEP, I'M HOOKED!!!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope ... being hooked is for the crocheters ..

Might as well face it ... you're just WARPED!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That came out super groovy.
I like the label too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo! 

Why make the pictures smaller? I love seeing the detail!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job! Don't worry about the size of the photos


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

That is neat! The colors work well together. Could you please tell me how you closed the sides and how you made the handle. I knitted a rectangle shape and then sewed it together to make a pouch, but I couldn't figure out how to make the handle so had my MIL crochet something for me. I'm asking because I'm planning to weave a bag for myself and don't know how I'm going to close it in.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

FB, The braided part is two 1&#8221; strands of each color. When I got to the bottom of the braid I split one of the colors and wrapped them around the braid twice then tied a single tie in the back. I then took a crochet hook and pulled the fringe of each of the strands from that tie through the ends of the bag. I noticed that this was a somewhat floppy hold, so I took another one of the fringe ends, split them apart, and wrapped it around the braid also, just under the first wrap, tied it with a single tie in the back and pulled the fringe through the bag edges like on the first one. I then took the fringe from the first tie and pulled it with a crochet hook through the wrapped around part of the second tie. This gave it a more secure hold and cleaned up the look a little also. Lastly, I took the fringe from the second tie and pulled it through another opening at the end of the row on the side of the bag just so it didn&#8217;t stick out so much. The bag was made by folding a long rectangle in half and sewn with a regular sewing machine. Hope this helps and isn&#8217;t too confusing!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice work J!!  How long did it take you to make it?
Does the top flap have a hook or something to keep it closed or does it have enough weight to just hang close?

jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That girl of yours really does like ORANGE, doesn't she? :teehee:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GAM, she is VERY 'into' color these days. She didn't know that what I was making on the loom was for her. She looked at it and just said, "those are some interesting colors." So I said, "why, what's wrong with my colors?", knowing that the case was for her, I wanted to see what she thought about the colors, lol. She just said, " nothing, their just kinda drab colors that's all." YES, DRAB, compared to the clothes she's wearing in the picture! I guess next project I better go pick out some NEON colors! :teehee:

JD, HOW YA BEEN?!?!?! I just took a class to learn how to warp a loom. I got started on the warp late on Sat. and the project really didn't take that much time AT ALL. Now that I know what I'm doing, I'd say this would be a one day project! I started it on Sat. and got it done this morning, and I didn't even work on it very much each day. WEAVING is my new FAVORITE thing!!!

HaHa Cyndi, LOVE IT, I'm WARPED..........we all know that! :heh:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is fantastic! I have been avoiding weaving.... so you better stop tempting me!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

DON'T EVEN get your hands on a floor loom, MamaJ! They make weaving just too darn easy and FAST...........................you'll WARP right in to some other place!!!!!! DON'T DO IT! TRUST ME, DON'T DO IT!! I L.O.V.E IT!!!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Love it!

What? No pic of the loom?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like the plain weave next to the fringe. That is a great design element that adds interest and it should make the flap sturdier.

Have a good day!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here it is on the loom.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Very nice! What did you weave it with, it looks like strips of cloth.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, 1" cotton strips of fabric for the weft and the warp is 50%wool 50%silk thread.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

What brand and how big is your loom? I've been using a wool/silk blend warp that's about a lace weight for warping. That's a pretty strong blend.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a Dorset loom. I know the reed I ordered was a 27 or 28" reed. I'm getting along pretty good and I can't wait to start throwing in some colors! Where do you order your weaving yarn from?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I can't really tell but is it a 4 harness loom? I am hoping/supposed to pick up a LeClerc 22" 4h loom next month. 

I bought almost all the silk/wool warp yarn I'm using from someone here on HT. It's a really fine - small - yarn and it sticky so doesn't work well if you want fringe. Most of the weft yarn I bought on eBay, but will be getting some from my weaving instructor. There's not a local yarn store close, my weaving class is 70 miles away, so I do most all of my shopping online. The upside to that is the availability of different fibers and colors. The downside is not being able to touch and feel the yarn ahead of time.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome JDog! I think we're on the same wavelength haha!

Our Guild is offering a weaving class, and I've had a Leclerc Dorothy table loom in my attic for 5 years... soooo, the first class was last week! We're learning how to calculate warp & weft yards needed, and we won't actually warp the loom until the third class. We only have class once a month, so plenty of time in between. It's good to see a finished project!


----------

